
'WhatsApp will never be safe': Telegram boss attacks Facebook-owned messaging - Aegaeus10111
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/whatsapp-privacy-telegram-alternative-messaging-app-pavel-durov-a8916326.html
======
plibither8
"attacks" seems like a hyperbole here. From the way I read it, Durov was
simply stating facts and there wasn't any ridicule/rage attached to his
statements.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19923842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19923842)

------
MatthiasP
Atleast WhatsApp is end-to-end encrypted unlike Telegram.

~~~
kerng
I think Telegram is pretty secure, given that some nations want or have
already attempted to entirely block it to prevent its usage by citizens.

~~~
out_of_protocol
Without end to end encryption? Not really. Mosty relies on "trust"

